# Irish trad!



## Domjoe414 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey all, I'm curious whether anyone else in the fandom is a fan of traditional Irish music. I you are then cool!! I'd love to discuss it! if not, feel free to ask about it XD


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 29, 2020)

I listen to it sometimes. It’s quite beautiful


----------



## Domjoe414 (Apr 29, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> I listen to it sometimes. It’s quite beautiful


Glad you enjoy it! any particular bands you listen to?


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 29, 2020)

Domjoe414 said:


> Glad you enjoy it! any particular bands you listen to?


No particular bands, just the traditional instrumental music from whatever I come across on YouTube


----------



## Domjoe414 (Apr 29, 2020)

ah nice! here's a beautiful tune from one of my favorite bands I bet you'd like, if you enjoy the style


----------

